# Little DIY Enclosure for TV’s Subwoofer Amp



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

My last DIY of last year!! Finally finished it the first day of this year lol The Parts Express Yung SD200-6 amp was recently on sale and I figured it was a good time to replace my old subwoofer amp for the TV. The old/previous amp had some signal/level compatibility issues after I upgraded the TV - so it was the right time to get a new amp anyway.

My 15” subwoofer is already built into the wall in a custom box above the TV in the media center/niche (installed it many years ago after they built the house). The amp goes into a small enclosure/box hiding behind the TV. The TV has a variable audio output port plus lots of features... but just no bass at all lol. This means no HD sound! I have a separate home theater/speakers/etc for movies or special occasions. This amp is just for the everyday nonsense on TV or the kid’s stuff without having to boot-up or adjust a receiver or look for more remotes

Since the SD200 amp has an open back exposing the parts/circuits … yaaaay I have another project!! I got to re-use some old parts like screws, terminal cup and the fuzzy felt/feet.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

This project was pretty easy... drew the parts and enclosure/box on the computer. The two slots at the back are for ventilation. Then printed the parts with dimensions on paper, chopped the MDF pieces to the right sizes and slapped them together. Next, sanded the sharp edges and paintbrushed everything with a custom-mixed paint. Then sprayed it with a textured paint - this is some kind of bleached color with some white/gray/brown/whatever etc spots and bumps on it. Then i sprayed a few thin layers of clear coat over everything.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Next i plugged in the terminal cup at the back and the amp plate at the front... and now the TV has some bass extension and it sounds much larger than it really is


----------



## asoggysponge (May 14, 2013)

Sexy man, what made you pick the textured finish?


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

heh heh thanks. The texture is for hiding the various joints/edges/imperfections


----------



## derek0606 (Dec 1, 2010)

Perfect! Nice work with the router on this because every line is crisp. I'm a 3d freak myself when it comes to small projects in tight spaces. It helps me to see stuff i wouldn't see unless i was half way through the project; usually too late.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

thanks! Yeah the 3d stuff is always great for visualizing and checking for any issues. Usually it takes more time upfront to draw/design the stuff, but later it sure is super fast to cut to the right size/shape and to build it without any surprises!!


----------

